# Baci's First Spa Day



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Baci went to a great groomer this morning! Such sweet mother/daughter animal lovers. They gave him a bath, pad trim, sani trim and blueberry facial. They did a better job than I've been able to do, and very reasonably priced, I thought.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

One more picture from today...


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Such a happy face. He's beautiful!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Such pretty markings! How old is Baci?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Such a handsome guy.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He's the absolute best dog I've ever had!

Jackie, Baci is 6 1/2 months old


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

He is just as sweet as can be.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Spa Day yesterday! :biggrin1:


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Love the pictures! What a transformation!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I wouldn't you know it now is raining.  Guess I"ll get to try their new raincoats...


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I can accurately predict rain by when my appointment is with Molly's groomer. It never fails!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Isn't that the truth!!! One last one of a more tamed Truffles after a long day of grooming


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So, sooo, cute!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the pictures. I thought my Lola was a fluff monster. Scout wins in that big time in that department.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes I agree with Napria! What a transformation. What a beauty!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

boomana said:


> Love the pictures. I thought my Lola was a fluff monster. Scout wins in that big time in that department.


I think Lola might end up being the winner! :biggrin1:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Lola had a spa day today, too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Lola is such a pretty girl with her pink bow! Love her fluffy chocolate coat.  How old is little Lola now?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

She's a couple days shy of 9 months. She's starting to silver. Lots of white hair in her tail and starting on her back. You can see a bit of white just starting on her nose and around her eyes. Her white goatee has always been there. She was growing so fast, I thought I was going to have a large girl, but she's pretty much stopped, and has been about 13 pounds for over a month now. I'm anticipating a bit more in size, but i can't believe she's pretty much a dog now. Puppyhood flew by.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

What a beautiful picture of Lola.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

Lola is very pretty. I love the chocolate. Baci was a beautiful dark chocolate color, but he's silvered a lot. I really wanted a chocolate (not silvered) Hav, but I've found that I've so completely fallen in love with this dog that it doesn't matter what color he is!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I think Baci is gorgeous! Since he and Lola are only a week or so apart in age, it will be interesting to see how they grow and change.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Napria said:


> Lola is very pretty. I love the chocolate. Baci was a beautiful dark chocolate color, but he's silvered a lot. I really wanted a chocolate (not silvered) Hav, but I've found that I've so completely fallen in love with this dog that it doesn't matter what color he is!


Truffles was also a very dark chocolate and lightened quite a bit. I wasn't looking for any specific color at the time. Baci is awfully cute whatever color he might be!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Baci is adorable I just want to squeeze him!!! <3 

Love all of the "spa" shots Truffles with her mouth open made me LOL like she's singing sole mio


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thought Truffles looked pretty scary in that picture! I think she was thinking, "How much longer is this going to take?"


----------

